# Mountain Biking Hawaii- Big Island



## stompeinator (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey, I'm headed to Kona july 17th for a week and i was wondering inf anyone on here knows where some good island riding is? I really want to ride some jungle type stuff, but anything would be nice. Also, if anyone wants to hook it up with some sweet trails i'd be more than happy to show ya around to a couple of Marin County spots.
Thanks


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=498315


----------



## Hangingchads (Jun 30, 2009)

Lots of stuff here on the Big island... Hilo is your best bet for jungle type stuff. There is a really ruff ride called Makalawena which has a cool beach at the end that allot of the locals camp on. Its just north of the airport. If you head North from the airport you will pass Kekaha State park then you will get up to another turn lane a little farther down which goes to Kua Bay. You would turn just before Kua bay and go on a unmarked rocky bumpy road. Its a really fun ride but is even pretty gnarly for a 4x4 truck.

My favorite is Green sands beach on southpoint. About an hour and a half drive south of kona and has mixture of rock, sand, and hardpack sand. Not too much sand. Pretty mellow but fun ride. Its my favorite. Went about 20 miles there last week and heading out there today.

Best bet other than that is talk to the guys at Bike Works Kona. If the guy Keith is in there he is the best! They rent pretty bomb bikes there if you don't want to bring yours. They start at $40 a day for hardtail and $60 a day for full sus. The prices go down per a day when you get them for multipul days.

I might be up for a ride on the 18th... I leave out to the mainland on the 20th to see my brothers new baby but I am always up for riding. Let me know.


----------



## tibuan (May 11, 2009)

The Island has so much to offer. Many sites for different activities. I really love this state!

_________________
kauai luau


----------



## PTUX (Oct 1, 2009)

*How about the Kona side*

Will be there in early December... any suggestions?


----------



## stompeinator (Apr 16, 2007)

Well when we were there an awesome guy named grant, who i met here on mtbr, showed us kalopa state park. It was exactly what i wanted to ride. A lush, green rainforest with some pretty sweet singletrack, it was a really great day of riding. I recommend it 100%


----------



## PTUX (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks... did you find anything closer to Kona or was this your only ride?


----------



## stompeinator (Apr 16, 2007)

that was our only ride, it was definetly worth the drive though. It's all pretty rick stuff near kona, so the riding is way different.


----------



## Renntag (Nov 21, 2011)

*More big Island mtb info?*

Hello all.

I am getting ready to head to the Big Island with my family for a few weeks of a working vacation. I'd like to do some Mountain Biking while I am there. Most convenient will be the Kona district. We'll be staying in the Captain Cook area. Any trails near there would be the easiest to visit. I have driven the trails at South Point and agree with poster above that it is nice terrain.

I would imagine that any single track on hard packed soil in the jungle would over grow rapidly without daily use. The jungle trails must be awesome. Is there a map or directory of how to find trails on the Big Island?

The Kohala district probably has awesome trails too.

Given the expense of bringing my bike with me as luggage, I might opt to rent. Anyone bring a bike over for a visit recently that can share what that might cost? I am certainly capable of disassembling my bike, but as well all know, they need big boxes.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

any updates on riding? I'm in Kona now and would love to ride here.


----------



## Renntag (Nov 21, 2011)

*Hoping to find mtb info for Kona.*

I was fairly busy while in Kona Dec 2011 - Jan 2012 and did not search for trails/rides. 
I have not learned of anything via the internet since I have been back either.

Hoping to hear of something. There are many trails as there is lots of hiking and 4 wheeler expeditions. There may be concerns of crossing lands that require permission. This I am uncertain about, but know is an important concern.

How long are you in Kona for and where are you staying? :thumbsup:


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm in Kona for the rest of today before heading up to the Kohala. I'm at the Sheraton. 

If there is anything especially awesome, I'd try to get out and take the drive. 

I ride "all mountain" style back in California, but I don't know the trails out here and what they're comparable to.



I'd love to rent a good bike and ride.


----------



## Renntag (Nov 21, 2011)

Call the local shops. They rent bikes and perhaps in person they might suggest some spots. There are certainly some casual coastal rides above Kailua and at other parks going north along the coast. 

Heading up the Kohala coast toward Waimea there has to be many many trails I have seen some on the north east side of Waimea but hiked a way in, could have been nice with a bike. 
If you are on the slopes of Kohala, check out Hawi. 

I'd also look into trails on the east side of the island where it is far more lush. 

I know there are trails in the Volcano national park in the Ka'u district. Check that out too. (I have seen bikes in the park). 

As for serious mtb'ing. I cant say until I get back there and execute a focused search. 

Have fun.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

ehigh said:


> I'm in Kona for the rest of today before heading up to the Kohala. I'm at the Sheraton.
> 
> If there is anything especially awesome, I'd try to get out and take the drive.
> 
> ...





Renntag said:


> Call the local shops. They rent bikes and perhaps in person they might suggest some spots. There are certainly some casual coastal rides above Kailua and at other parks going north along the coast.
> 
> Heading up the Kohala coast toward Waimea there has to be many many trails I have seen some on the north east side of Waimea but hiked a way in, could have been nice with a bike.
> If you are on the slopes of Kohala, check out Hawi.
> ...


Aloha guys,

Give the guys at Bikeworks (Kona) a call. They're cool there. There is a shop here in Waimea called Mountain Road Cycles:

Mountain Road Cycles

Matt's a cool guy, not sure if he rents bikes though. I would suggest if you're in the Waimea/Kohala area, do a ride up in Kalopa.

ehigh, how long are you going to be here? I'm not sure of my schedule but I might be headed to Kalopa sometime in the next few days/weekend. Been kind of busy so I haven't been getting any trail riding in.

Also, for your guys' info, there's a bunch of us chiming in quite often on the Hawaii section on the forum in a Thread called http://forums.mtbr.com/hawaii/big-island-trails-801306.html

I know there's a bunch of threads to go through but if you introduce yourself there, there's a good chance one of the handful of other guys riding around here on the island will chime in.

We've also started a FB page at: https://www.facebook.com/groups/268404617743/

Hope all of this information helps.

Aloha,
g


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you for your help.

I checked out Kalopa on the web-it looks awesome. Send me a PM if you've got the time-I'd love to ride. 

I requested to join the group and checked out the other threads-again, I appreciate it a lot. 

-Eric


----------



## Renntag (Nov 21, 2011)

ehigh said:


> Thank you for your help.
> 
> I checked out Kalopa on the web-it looks awesome. Send me a PM if you've got the time-I'd love to ride.
> 
> ...


Dito. What Eric said. Thanks for the info. Can't wait to meet everyone and get some riding in.


----------



## jacksonoreillyjunior (Jul 10, 2010)

*would love to come to Big Island to ride*

hi, I'd like to come to Hawaii for the week prior to Christmas this year to mountain bike. However, I can't seem to find a lot of information about trails, etc. on the Big Island.

I could bring my own bike (Ibis Mojo HD 160) in my large shipping box, but then I'd have to get it somewhere that I could store the box, etc. Or I could rent a bike.

I especially enjoy technical singletrack, and rides of 3+ hours, and would need to be able to find advice on daily rides, where to go on the Big Island, etc., and even perhaps pay for a tour or two, as necessary, as well as potentially hooking up with other riders.

Any advice will be appreciated.

thanks!


----------



## dremags (Apr 5, 2007)

I didn't do any riding but, the Island is super fun with tons to see. Make sure you take time to snorkel at the Captain Cook Memorial...it's awesome!


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

jacksonoreillyjunior said:


> hi, I'd like to come to Hawaii for the week prior to Christmas this year to mountain bike. However, I can't seem to find a lot of information about trails, etc. on the Big Island.
> 
> I could bring my own bike (Ibis Mojo HD 160) in my large shipping box, but then I'd have to get it somewhere that I could store the box, etc. Or I could rent a bike.
> 
> ...


On what side of the island will you be staying?


----------



## nikamo27 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi-
I am a teacher and I will also be in Kona with a car and able to travel. I will be borrowing a friends 29er while I am there. I am an expert rider and I would love to get together and ride with some other people. My dates are roughly the 22nd-29th. Also would love to know if there are any must dos while I am there? Thanks!!!!


----------



## hayden (May 30, 2007)

Figured this is a longshot, but we are in Kona now and rented full suspension bikes from Bike works. The car rack bike strap was around my rear shock and when I cranked it it let all the air out. This seems crazy but it totally just happened. I'm trying to find someone local with a shock pump who we could meet early tomorrow morning (say 7am) to pump it back up. We'd like to ride before Bike works opens. Anyone?

Thanks


----------



## westeast (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm going to be Waikoloa Beach next month. Looks like Bike Works is the place to rent from. Any trail suggestions that are close to where I am staying? Thanks.


----------

